

Deploy your own mini-Heroku with Dokku - adamstac
http://thechangelog.com/deploy-apps-to-your-own-mini-heroku-with-dokku/

======
Legion
Dokku has begat Flynn, aka "Super Dokku":
[https://flynn.io/](https://flynn.io/)

~~~
hoprocker
Shared authorship, even.

~~~
adamstac
If you want to know the real truth behind Dokku and Flynn, you should listen
to episode #99 of The Changelog:
[http://thechangelog.com/99/](http://thechangelog.com/99/)

